# how to replace headlight bulb 2006 Chev Impala



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I am trying to assist my dad figure out how to replace the bulbs in his car but he is in another state so I can't look at it. Anyone here familiar with this model? How do you access the bulbs? I wonder if the headlight assembly must be removed or if there is a way to R&R the bulbs from behind?


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good morning Raylo, it appears no one has experience with that machine, nor do I!!

Generally most GM vehicles have access covers on the rear of their headlight covers, but often these are constricted by battery or reserviour containers and need consideration for accessing them.

I sme cases the battery may need removal but this in itself can allow the radio to deprogram and other funny things so nothing is easy.

When the covers are removed there is generally a wire retaining clip that needs to be operated to release the globe, this is usually just a press and move to one side bayonet kind of clip.
The globe should then be able to be withdrawn and replaced.

There is usually an indexing tag to ensure fitting is proper before the retaining spring is relocated.

The plug usually just pushes onto the spades on the rear of the globes, they will be either 2 or 3 spade type, it is not a bad idea to put a trace of vaseline on the spades to help avoid corrosion.

I suggest replacing the headlight globes in pairs otherwise you may have funny looking beams. One brighter or different colour etc.

Select the same wattage globes as recommended, some similar globes are significantly higher wattage and may need a relay system to drive them otherwise the headlight switch system may be overloaded.

So use the KISS principle and keep it simple, use identical proper replacements.

You should be able to nut it out without help with luck.

others will have different ideas.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## dogmeat (Jun 5, 2008)

I have replaced mine a few times since I've gotten the car. There is a single bolt that holds the whole headlight assembly onto the car. Once this is removed the whole headlight assembly will slide forward and out. From there, its a simple replacement.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey Dog, I think this is long since fixed so I'll mark it solved soon. But for my info where is the bolt you mention? Is it under the hood or around the outside of the light assembly?


----------

